# J. G. Vos: The Divine covenants are not mere contracts



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 28, 2022)

*2. What common error exists concerning the nature of God’s covenants with man?*

It is very commonly, but wrongly, stated that God’s covenants with man are of the nature of compacts, agreements or bargains mutually entered into by God and man. There is indeed an element of truth in this idea, for man (through his representatives, Adam and Christ) is a party to the covenants, and must agree to the terms laid down by God. But the idea that a covenant is a compact or agreement tends to lead people to think of God and man as more or less equal parties who mutually NEGOTIATED AND ESTABLISHED the covenant relationship. Such is a serious error.

In every covenant of God with man, the initiative is always taken by God; it is God who lays down all the requirements; man’s part is simply to accept what God provides and obey what God requires. Note, for example, God’s words to Noah: “And I, behold, I establish my covenant with you, and with your seed after you, . . . ” (Gen. 9:9), and to Abraham: “And I will make my covenant between me and thee. . . ” (Gen. 17:2); again, “And I will establish my covenant between me and thee and thy seed after thee in generations, for an everlasting covenant, to be a God unto thee and to thy seed after thee” (Gen. 17:7). God constituted the covenant relationship; Abraham’s part was to believe and obey. The covenant was not negotiated between God and man, it was made by God and sovereignly imposed on man. ...

For more, see:









J. G. Vos: The Divine covenants are not mere contracts


2. What common error exists concerning the nature of God’s covenants with man? It is very commonly, but wrongly, stated that God’s covenants with man are of the nature of compacts, agreements or ba…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

